# Fertilizer Chemicals



## OMG (Jul 21, 2008)

Here's a list of chemicals that are also fertilizers. I'm not sure if the numbers always match to the chemical. Hopefully others will add to this.

0-45-0 Triple Superphosphate
0-52-0 Merchant Grade Phosphoric Acid (MGPA)
0-55-0 Purified Phosphoric Acid
0-68-0 Super Phosphoric Acid (SPA)
10-34-0 Liquid Ammonium Phosphate
11-52-0 Mono-Ammonium Phosphate
13-0-38 Potassium Nitrate
16-20-0 Mono-Ammonium Phosphate Sulfate
18-46-0 Di-Ammonium Phosphate
20-0-0 Ammonium Nitrate Solution
21-0-0 Ammonium Sulfate
32-0-0 Urea Ammonium Nitrate Solution
46-0-0 Urea Fertilizer
0-0-62 Potassium Chloride


----------



## OMG (Jul 21, 2008)

Here is a better list I found that gives ranges of values for N / P / K.

20-25 / 0 / 0 = Ammonia solution
15.5 / 0 / 0 = Ammonium Bicarbonate
25-27 / 0 / 0 = Ammonium Chloride
13-16 / 20-39 / 0 = Ammonium Phosphate sulfate
10-11 / 34-37 / 0 = Ammonium Polyphosphate
12 / 0 / 0 = Ammonium Thiosulfate
25-26 / 0 / 0 = Ammonium Chloride
33-34 / 0 / 0 = Ammonium Nitrate
21 / 0 / 0 = Ammonium Sulfate
26 / 0 / 0 = Ammonium Sulfate Nitrate
20-28 / 0 / 0 = Calcium Ammonium Nitrate
20-21 / 0 / 0 = Calcium Cyanamide
12.8 / 0 / 0 = Calcium Nitrate
15-15.5 / 0 / 0 = Calcium Nitrate w/ Ammonium Nitrate
18-21 / 46-54 / 0 = Diammonium Phosphate
0 / 35-52 / 0 = Dicalcium phosphate
11 / 0 / 48-55 = Monoammonium Phosphate
0 / 0 / 60 Potassium Chloride 
0 / 0 / 22 Potassium Magnesium Sulfate
13 / 0 / 44 = Potassium Nitrate
0 / 0 / 50 = Potassium Sulfate
16 / 0 / 0 = Sodium Nitrate
17 / 43-44 / 0 = Urea Phosphate
45 / 0 / 0 = Urea
28-32 / 0 / 0 = Urea Ammonium Nitrate
21-38 / 13-42 / 0 = Urea Ammonium Phosphate
30-40 / 0 / 0 = Urea Sulfate
10.5 / 0 / 0 = Magnesium Nitrate


----------



## Richard36 (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for the list.

Sincerely; Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------

